# Sunset last night at Smith Point



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's a photo I took last night at sunset. I'm nowhere near the skill level of some of the guys here, but I'm pretty happy with this one.


----------



## Sargentfisher (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

x2


----------



## Bex (Aug 15, 2012)

very nice photo, and it was taken on my B'Day


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice photo, Congrats!


----------

